

I, Luddite - ubasu
http://www.salon.com/2012/04/04/i_luddite/

======
georgieporgie
_I simply gave up after a month_

Well, there's the problem.

There was no insight in this essay, it just seemed like the ramblings of
someone who wasn't paying attention for decades.

~~~
km3k
The author does sort of admit that.

 _Come to think of it, communication was never my strong suit, either._

